# Elyria black river



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

Took the kayak out for the first time on the river couple days ago and the water level was pretty low which made it a pita but still had a blast. Ended up having my first fish take the kayak for a ride...too bad I wasn't in it at the time lol. Went to stretch my legs on shore and fish a deeper hole with one rod in hand, the other sitting in a rod holder on the yak with shrimp on the bottom. Walked about 50 feet away and heard the yak being pulled across the rocks back into the water. My first sheephead out of the river as well with 6 years of it being my main place to fish.








Shore fishing today at a new hole thats producing so far. Lots of bites with one channel landed. Poor quality, need someone to take pictures!









Anyone familiar with the area that can recommend a spot to park for night fishing where I won't get robbed?


----------



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bah, here is the cat. 







Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

some of my best memories come from the black river. way up by laporte behind the old KTM shop back in the late 70's. Smallmouth and huge carp.

along time ago. at least my mind lets me do replays LOL.


----------



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

I've learned to love it since its so close. I hardly ever run into other people fishing so the pressure is light and I always catch atleast one each time I go out. Normally use breadballs and will catch 20 carp to one channel. Just recently started putting shrimp on one pole, less action but more channels.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

my fish'n and hunt'n partner probably knows more bass holes as anyone in the river.

he's fished it for 25+ years now. were both in our mid 50's now.

He's caught Musky and Pike up by the steel mill, largemouth,smallmouth,gar. and steelhead along with panfish,drum,cats.

I'd say he's on the river 3 times a week in his boat. He lives in lorain about 5 minutes from that little bait store boat launch that rents kayaks on the river. He is a bass guy through and through. I'm into cats most of the time so we differ a great deal in styles.

I've tried to get him on a computer and he's just not into it. A shame as he could share a good deal of info on the black river


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

mariner.

maybe park at that little bait store kayak rental boat launch in lorain on the river. theres lights and a big parking lot. Bill and I have stayed out 2-4 am channel cat'n there.

I think they charge $2.00? Launch fee Bill pays by the season. He's never had problems I know of parked there. Also I believe you'll get into some bigger fish up closer to the lake along with variety.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I really need to get up north on the river. I slam the smallies on the east branch here in southern Medina County. I've started seeing more carp recently and there pretty nice size. Neat to watch but impossible to catch!


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

carp are not impossible to catch... hell they are a lot of fun to catch!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Carp are super easy to catch they love crayfish find some big crayfish rip off the shell leaving the guts and brains then peel off most of the tail meat leaving enough to hook it securely cast out where you see the carp it won't take to long I catch a lot of carp like that but channel cats love it also 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassMeister (May 31, 2012)

FWIW, Carp are on of the easiest fish to catch, put anything food related on a hook, and wait lol.

LilSiman PM me sometime, I have a question about where you are from in Medina, I used to live there, but now just go back on saturdays to fish the Lake, looking to find another spot. Not looking for honey holes, just general areas.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

way back when. I'd just get some shelled feed corn from a farmer and soak it in river water with brown sugar in 5 gal pails about 2-3 days, an old fella back then told me what to do! throw out a handful in some holes then drift a few kernals on small hook with a bobber past the hole. I used a mitchell 300 and light mono. small red worms and grasshoppers seemed ok to.

If it were not for knee surgery way back when and being off work 3 months I never would have enjoyed that fun cheap way of fishing.

2-5 lb. was average. They put up a good fight and I lost my share on breakoff's and snags


----------



## PaintItBlue (Oct 21, 2008)

!








Then turned around next day caught a 24" catfish and got caught it 2 storms fronts, up under a pavillion.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

PaintItBlue said:


> !
> View attachment 60881
> 
> 
> Then turned around next day caught a 24" catfish and got caught it 2 storms fronts, up under a pavillion.


 that's a nice smallie. 

way back when I'd about cry when I got a rooster tail spinner hung up. they were about a $.79-$1.00 and US. made then. And yes I'd chase'em slippen on the slick rocks try'n to get them back.

it did'nt hurt to loose a little eagle claw hook on the carp.

$1.00 bought 4 cold mugs of draft beer at laporte inn happy hour back in the late 70's, 76-77,. I actually remember those days quite clear.

theres still great fishing in the black river!


----------



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

That is a nice smallie. Do you know the name of the bait/kayak store or the road its on lenny?


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

mariner324 said:


> That is a nice smallie. Do you know the name of the bait/kayak store or the road its on lenny?


 I'll get it for ya. maybe 1/2-3/4 mile from the lighthouse. on the river though.


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

What is the name of the bait store that rents the Kayaks? Or better yet, what street is it off of?
I usually fish off the shore by the Steel Mill, but haven't been there in a while


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

If you want to catch some nice big carp (12 - 15 lb. average) go down to the dam in Brecksville (Under 82 Bridge) Fish on the froth side of the dam. Use sweet corn on crappie rigs with a 3 ounce sinker. Bring plenty of crappie rigs becase you will catch more snags than carp. But once you fight one of these monsters, you'll be hooked.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

DMinn Angler said:


> What is the name of the bait store that rents the Kayaks? Or better yet, what street is it off of?
> I usually fish off the shore by the Steel Mill, but haven't been there in a while


 Black River Wharf boat launch 355 Broadway. (by W 14TH)

440-244-5370. NICE LITTLE BAIT STORE THERE TOO!

LORAIN PORT AUTHORITY OWNS IT you can probably do a google search for map and driving instructions.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

mariner324 said:


> that is a nice smallie. Do you know the name of the bait/kayak store or the road its on lenny?


 black river warf 355 broadway

440-244-5370 

Mariner. Bill said he's never had a problem with getting anything stolen there. He lock's his truck and has a lock on his boat trailer. lorain PD cruises the lot at night he said.

good luck!


----------



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks. I'll have to check it out! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

good luck. bill does well on bass down there.


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been catching a lot of largemouth out of the black river lately. I like to throw a crappie rig out with live bait while i fish an ultra-light pole, cast & retrieve, with plastic bait. They have been nailing pink sinkos on a weighted hook texas rig style. Most are around a pound, but i did get a 2-1/2 pounder weekend before last. Also i got the oddest looking (minnow sized) fish i had ever seen off the crappie rig and i hooked it through the back, threw it back in and 20 minutes later (dusk) i nailed a 4 lb. Channel (pictured)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

